
Successful Site in 12 Months with Google Alone - buluzhai
http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum3/2010.htm
======
imp
Pretty basic stuff. None of it newsworthy. I notice that right now it's #8,
but in the classic view it's not even on the home page. This might be one
indication of lower quality on the site.

~~~
codeodor
38 minutes later they are showing it at 3 (on /classic) and 4 on the home
page.

~~~
aaronsw
This is precisely the problem with /classic -- even old (classic?) users use
the main home page, so they're going to vote up stuff they see there. The
front page is so path-dependent that taking out certain votes after-the-fact
is never going to make big changes.

~~~
gojomo
Maybe 'classic' users should be shown the classic leaderboard by default?

Alternatively, maybe classic users have the same preferences, but check the
site less frequently... so they follow the newer population but at a lag.

------
mlLK
I'm not proud of it but I did some SEO 'stuff' for a local company (gas money)
and there really was only so much I could do; they were using a flash as their
navigation that targeted an iframe to generate it's content pages, if you
think that isn't bad enough, I had no access to any of the *.fla files to do
what I needed to. I even tried working around this with JavaScript, but it
ended up not being completely compliant in older versions of firefox. . .so
what did I do?

I said fuck it, and rolled back their index page back to HTML4 transitional
and, low and behold, it actually worked. In fact, it worked so well that I've
grown to become suspicious of XHTML.

~~~
mcav
The pendulum has finally swung away from XHTML; developers are starting to
understand that HTML is _not_ inferior to XHTML. The HTML5 unification process
-- such that XHTML and HTML are actually just syntactically different --
should help kill the XHTML-is-better meme for good.

~~~
mlLK
roger wilco

------
naish
The article has some good points, even if some are rather outdated. Published
in 2002!

~~~
lallysingh
"Remember, 80% of your surfers will be at 56k or even less."

Yeah.

~~~
wmeredith
That's it, really. The rest of this is good stuff. Especially considering it's
7 years old.

~~~
callmeed
Well, I'd also add that adding a blog to a site can accomplish some of what he
recommended (like adding a page per day).

Also, using mod_rewrite and clever routing can accomplish things like folder
names with keywords.

------
lawrence
This post was the SEO bible back in 2003, and a lot of folks used it to go
back to basics following the infamous Google "Florida" update. I think it's
held up pretty well.

In addition to WMW, Brett runs a pretty good SEO conference called Pubcon.

------
chaosmachine
"If you have the budget, then submit to Looksmart and Yahoo." "Submit the root
to: Google, Fast, Altavista, WiseNut, (write Teoma), DirectHit, and Hotbot."

This article is more than a little past its prime.

------
redsymbol
Anyone have recent experience in whether search keywords in the domain name
itself matter?

Separately, what about subdomains?

~~~
mistermann
Yes, I am very interested in this exact same question.

~~~
redorb
I find the keyword in the domain does help, but it really isn't worth chasing
to the point of having a stupid name.. What you really want is an "exact
phrase match"

I.e. "On sale laptops" gets searched for 19.9k times a month
<https://adwords.google.com/select/KeywordToolExternal>

and position 1 is likely to get nearly 40% (if not more) of those clicks
[http://www.jaygeiger.com/index.php/2008/11/05/percentage-
cli...](http://www.jaygeiger.com/index.php/2008/11/05/percentage-clicks-by-
position/)

Thus if you can own OnSaleLaptops.com you stand to get around 10-30k hits/mo
surely you can monetize that :/

hope these answers were ok, they are just my experience.

------
mkull
oldddddddd

